# Assembler programmierung



## Turael (6. Jan 2012)

Hallöchen 
Ich programmiere auf einem 80C552 prozessor und bin grade am verzweifeln:
und zwar gibt es 3 Dateien
- die erste ist das hauptprogramm 
- die zweite ist vom compiler (für speicher reservierung)
- die dritte soll den reservierten speicher mit datenfüllen und vom hauptprogramm bearbeitet werden

Hab viel ausprobiert aber das ergebnis war immer speicherüberlappung oder er führt die 3te datei aus aber hört dann auf und geht nicht mehr ins hauptprogramm zurück...
oder versteh ich was falsch beim #includebefehl?

Hoffe jemand kann mir da ein paar tipps geben wie ich richtig dateien include =/
Gruß Turael


----------



## fastjack (6. Jan 2012)

vielleicht segment auf die falsche Adresse gesetzt? Was benutzt Du alles, wie heissen die Dateien, ein bissel Beispiel-Code?


----------



## Turael (6. Jan 2012)

Die datei mit dem Hauptprogramm:

```
#include <REG552.h> //Compiler datei (2te)

CSEG at 8000h
  //Ljmp main

//****************************************************************
;Hauptprogramm
CSEG at 8200h

 
main:
	#include "test.s" //include von der 3ten Datei
	mov p4, var1 //verschiebt var1 zum port4 (Led ausgabe)
```

Die 3te Datei:

```
#include <REG552.h>
CSEG at 8100h
mov var1 , #8
end
```


so hab ich es mir zumindest vorgestellt.. =/


----------



## fastjack (6. Jan 2012)

das END in der 3. Datei ist das Problem.  Dadurch stoppt die ganze Sache.


----------



## Turael (6. Jan 2012)

aumann... asm ist schon was krankes... jetzt funktioniert es... herzlichen dank


----------



## fastjack (7. Jan 2012)

Kein Problem


----------

